# Real fine ps&w mortise chisels



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen any that had the sockets themselves polished like that.

What's the story behind your acquisition?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are nice.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, not much of a story behind them I leave in a small town that has antique shops up down Main Street so I stop and look around here and there.I found these in box in bottom of a locked shelf they were sitting with other chisel handles and stanley chisel marked imperfect on it goin back to get that . Wife was in a rush . I wanna get the whole box it wasn't a psw box but still old. I thought they where newer till I saw the logo. It's real even polish or coating it's on the backs to I don't think someone went crazy with a polishing wheel. Those handles look like psw 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

And no sign of pitting at any time as well. the socket and rest of chisel is all round polished the same I'll take better pix when I get home from my lovely job I really wished I built furniture all day instead of getting covered in Hyd. Oil


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone have a known original handle on a ps&w chisel around same vintage? 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's the handles you guys thing it looks like the original finish?


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Or original handles?


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

No clue. How old are the handles?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't really tell, I was hoping someone would have PS&W chisels that knew were the org. Handles reckon it's hard to tell.again they don't fit great so maybe not org.?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

If not org I would like to make London pattern handles but not sure if I should do leather washers or a schlagring?if London pattern handles traditionally get any of the above?


----------

